# Tablet Chuwi y su muerte súbita



## FerreXevi (May 18, 2019)

Bueno, empecemos por el principio, hace cosa de un año repare una tablet chuwi hi10, resulta que la tablet no encendía, parecía estar muerta, (algo al parecer mas común de lo que me imaginaba). La abrí y mi sorpresa es que la batería estaba agotada en su totalidad 0.00v, la cargue de forma externa (con un cargador de lipos 1S enchufandolo via USB, tardo como 5 horas, pero la cargo perfectamente, vuelvo a soldar y sorpresa, la tablet enciende, asi paso un dia, y al siguiente otra vez, 0.00v, estaba claro que aquí ocurría algo (al parecer un consumo minimo en estado apagado, descargaba totalmente la batería, provocando que el cargador no la detectase y por lo cual no cargaba ni hacia nada) otra vez a lo mismo, cargo de forma manual, vuelvo a soldar, pero esta vez, pudiéndola desconectar con un interruptor, sorpresa, caso arreglado y tablet funcionando en la actualidad, con un fallo en la energia suministrada en los USB, pero funcionado 100%, si, también los USB a pesar de este "fallo". En fin un caso muy particular expuesto mas detalladamente con fotos y demas en otro foro conocido de telefonia.

Ahora bien, el nuevo caso, compre una chuwi hi8pro, la cual pasados unos días, la vendí y siempre me arrepentí, así que compre otra muy económica, eso si, estropeada. y investigando que podía ser, me encuentro que los síntomas eran idénticos mencionados con la hi10, batería 0.00 y no carga, conecto el cargador y mismo procedimiento que con la anterior, pero sigue igual, ni carga ni enciende (habiendo cargado la batería como la anterior hi10) observando la placa, se aprecial integrados sospechosamente en mal estado, el problema viene ahora, como identificar y reemplazar esos chips, uno hace referencia a "J1=1XS" integrado negro mas bien rectangular con 3 patillas a un lado y 2 en el lado opuesto, y el otro es este que se aprecia en la fotografía:



Respecto al chip J1=1XS es el siguiente:



Pues bien, mi duda es esta, como encontrar el esquemático de estos chips, su función y alguna forma de solucionarlo, o bien sea remplazandolos o bien poder hacer una especie de puente para encender dicha tablet y poder hacer que funcione.

Salu2 y gracias por adelantado


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2019)

Pues si no lo encuentras, se me ocurre que le pongas un módulo de carga universal de este tipo y le añadas un nuevo puerto  de carga en algún lado.
https://www.amazon.es/Aihasd-Baterí...aterias+litio&qid=1558213069&s=gateway&sr=8-9

Ese o algo similar


----------



## FerreXevi (May 18, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues si no lo encuentras, se me ocurre que le pongas un módulo de carga universal de este tipo y le añadas un nuevo puerto  de carga en algún lado.
> https://www.amazon.es/Aihasd-Batería-cargador-Tablero-protección/dp/B0191EVW0C/ref=sr_1_9?keywords=modulo+cargador+baterias+litio&qid=1558213069&s=gateway&sr=8-9
> 
> Ese o algo similar



El problema no es del sistema de carga, sino, de algo mas, si fuese ese el problema, con la batería cargada debería encender, y no es así. Ese podría ser una solución muy valida si pudiese conectar la batería en algún punto en la cual pudiese hacerla encender, por el momento no quiero hacer nada que pueda comprometer la integridad de los demás circuitos, e pedido al soporte de chuwi el esquemático de la placa, pero solo se remiten a darme información que ya a sido comprobada. Solo e podido averiguar que el consumo de 0.60ah es normal y no existe corto en placa.

Hasta estos circuitos mostrados en la foto parecen "funcionar" si mas no hacen algo, una de las patillas le entran 4,67v (USB conectado) por otra patilla salen 1,74v (deduzco que interruptor de encendido, ya que coincide y según información de chuwi ese valor es correcto) y por otro 3,3v, algo de función tiene, ahora bien, hay que seguir investigando.

Me *Término vulgar* por que es una tablet muy pequeña que cumple con su cometido y el caso es que ya no esta en estock, de haberlo, compraba otra sin dudarlo a su efecto existe la hi8 SE pero solo lleva android, con lo cual no me sirve. Hay que ponerla en marcha cueste lo que cueste.

Salu2


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2019)

Yo tengo una HI10 de las primeras que solo llevaban windows, la uso a diario y de momento vive.


----------



## Moriyator (May 3, 2020)

Hola compañeros.
El otro día falló mi tablet chuwi vi10 por algún problema con la batería.

El caso es que la original tiene 3 polos (Positivo (rojo) , negativo (negro) y la señal de regulación de la temperatura durante la carga (blanco)) y se la sustituí con otra de igual voltaje y algo más de amperaje que tenía por casa, pero que solo tiene positivo y negativo. La tablet funciona bien, pero no carga y supongo que es porque le falta la señal de la temperatura.

¿Es posible falsear la señal de alguna forma?¿Puenteando positivo o negativo? Me gustaría evitar el tener que comprar otra batería.

Gracias de antemano y perdón por mi falta de conocimiento, solo soy un aficionado y algunas cosas puede que sean superobvias y no lo sepa.

Si es necesaria alguna información extra más pedidmela sin problemas.

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Pilar56 (May 3, 2020)

Ese es un regulador tal vez de 5 Volts.
Aquí te envío información del componente que te digo.


----------



## Moriyator (May 5, 2020)

Pilar56 dijo:


> Ese es un regulador tal vez de 5 Volts.
> Aquí te envío información del componente que te digo.



Muchas gracias por responder, Pilar56. 

Añadir un regulador de carga externo es la opción que estoy valorando y que es más posible que realice. 

Había pensado en colocarlo directamente en paralelo con la batería. ¿Es viable? ¿O debería añadir algún otro componente para evitar algún tipo de fallo?


----------



## Pilar56 (May 5, 2020)

Regulador en paralelo con la batería?.
No entiendo, para mejorar la comunicación dibujame un diagramita de tu idea.


----------



## Moriyator (May 5, 2020)

Pilar56 dijo:


> Regulador en paralelo con la batería?.
> No entiendo, para mejorar la comunicación dibujame un diagramita de tu idea.



Tenia pensado hacer esto (diagrama) con un regulador de carga de este tipo (foto) que tengo por casa.


----------



## 1024 (May 5, 2020)

Moriyator dijo:


> Tenia pensado hacer esto (diagrama) con un regulador de carga de este tipo (foto) que tengo por casa.


Hola, puede ser pero tienes que fijarte de cuantas celdas es la batería, el cargador que muestras es solo para una celda. Seria mejor tratar de adaptar correctamente la batería nueva.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2020)

Estas baterías suelen ser de "un piso"
Yo tenía una tableta con dos baterías que estaban en paralelo. El resto siempre han tenido una sola de 3,6V


----------



## Pilar56 (May 5, 2020)

Moriyator dijo:


> Tenia pensado hacer esto (diagrama) con un regulador de carga de este tipo (foto) que tengo por casa.


Habría que ver las características del circuito cargador. Hasta donde alcanzo a entender entran 5v.
Por lo que se debe tener el dato de cuanto voltaje resiste en la entrada.


----------



## Moriyator (May 6, 2020)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, puede ser pero tienes que fijarte de cuantas celdas es la batería, el cargador que muestras es solo para una celda. Seria mejor tratar de adaptar correctamente la batería nueva.


Yo también lo creo, pero ¿cómo?
A la placa base de la tablet le falta la información de la temperatura de la batería y ante eso deniega la carga. 



Scooter dijo:


> Estas baterías suelen ser de "un piso"
> Yo tenía una tableta con dos baterías que estaban en paralelo. El resto siempre han tenido una sola de 3,6V


Efectivamente, originalmente llevaba dos baterías de 4000mA y 3.7v en paralelo, por eso había pensado que una única batería de 3.7v y 10000mA podría reemplazarlas. Lo que no tengo claro es si es una única celda o no, porque tiene de ancho unos 8mm y esta bien empacada y no se aprecia demasiado bien. 



Pilar56 dijo:


> Habría que ver las características del circuito cargador. Hasta donde alcanzo a entender entran 5v.
> Por lo que se debe tener el dato de cuanto voltaje resiste en la entrada.


Efectivamente, entran 5v. He conseguido recopilar de mi correo electrónico los link de compra con las especificaciones de la batería (3.7V 4000~10000mAh Rechargeable Battery Cell For Bluetooth GPS MP3/MP4  | eBay 3.7v y 10000mA) y el cargador (CARGADOR LITIO/18650 MICROUSB CON PROTECCION TP4056 03962A - tiendatec.es)


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2020)

Esos cargadores en principio pueden cargar cualquier batería de litio, otra cosa es que tarden dos días porque la batería sea demasiado grande, pero cargar seguro que cargan.


----------



## Moriyator (May 6, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Esos cargadores en principio pueden cargar cualquier batería de litio, otra cosa es que tarden dos días porque la batería sea demasiado grande, pero cargar seguro que cargan.


Se supone que entrega un máximo de 1000mA con protección de sobrecarga en 4,28v y corte de voltaje de carga en 4,2v+/-1%. Si no me equivoco, no debe alejarse de una carga normal con cargador de móvil estándar, aunque no tengo claro si influiría algún otro factor.


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2020)

Si, más o menos es eso.
Yo tengo varios de esos módulos y cargo todo lo que pillo por delante.
La Chuwi con el cargador y cable original llegaba a cargar a 1,6 ~1,8A más no. Pero con otros cargadores o cables cargaba por debajo del A.
Lo único malo es que no tienes el control de temperatura. Por lo demás sin pegas.


----------



## Moriyator (May 6, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, más o menos es eso.
> Yo tengo varios de esos módulos y cargo todo lo que pillo por delante.
> La Chuwi con el cargador y cable original llegaba a cargar a 1,6 ~1,8A más no. Pero con otros cargadores o cables cargaba por debajo del A.
> Lo único malo es que no tienes el control de temperatura. Por lo demás sin pegas.


Al añadirle todas estas modificaciones la tapa trasera no encaja del todo y es probable que no se la ponga y deje la tablet sin tapa directamente en la funda, lo que supongo que contribuirá a la refrigeración, así que no me preocupa excesivamente la disipación del calor de la batería. 

De hecho me preocupa más que la tablet consuma más de lo esperado y pueda dañar el cargador (y este a la batería) si el consumo sobrepasase los 1000mA. La verdad es que voy un poco desorientado en eso, ¿cuál puede ser el consumo aproximado de una tablet de unas 10"?


----------



## Moriyator (May 13, 2020)

Hola compañeros. Hago actualización de lo que le he hecho a la tablet por si a alguien le sirve:

Efectivamente, con un módulo de carga la batería cargaba pero muy lento, así que le puse otro en paralelo, lo que ha hecho que se reduzca consierablemente el tiempo de carga. Hasta aquí todo guay! 👌🏻

El problema venía cuando la batería se agotaba. Aunque yo cargase la pila al 100% la tablet sigue indicando que la batería está vacía. Esto solo se solucionaba desconectando de la placa base la alimentación y volviéndola a conectar. Y entonces volvía a marcar la carga real. 

Se me ocurrió entonces añadir un interruptor en el positivo de la alimentación para evitar tener que estar desoldando y soldando cada vez que me quedase sin batería. Pero por alguna razón la tablet no enciende si tiene el interruptor en serie el el postitivo. He probado con y sin él y en ambos casos aparentemente a la tablet le llega energía de la pila porque parpadea el led frontal, pero la pantalla no enciende si añado el interruptor (obviamente cerrado). 

Lo único que se me ocurre es que sea por las especificaciones del interruptor, 250VAC 3A, pero vamos que es de lo más sencillito que hay... EL2215 MINI INTERRUPTOR 2 POSICIONES 250VAC 3A mininterruptor electrónica switch  | eBay

¿Alguien sabría que hacer con este problema?


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2020)

No tengo ni idea de lo que consume mi tableta pero se calcula rápido.
Si la batería es de 10000mAh y dura 6h consume más de 1A
Si con un cargador de 1A mientras está encendida se sigue descargando es que consume más de 1A

Resumiendo, consume más de 1A


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2020)

Moriyator dijo:


> Tenia pensado hacer esto (diagrama) con un regulador de carga de este tipo (foto) que tengo por casa.



Amigos presentes en este y/o otros hilos de similar contenido, muchos hilos hay aquí que tratan situaciones similares y aún veo que persisten demasiadas dudas al respecto de la carga y descarga de las pilas y/o baterías de LI-Ion/Li-Pol.

El circuito propuesto por Moriyator, en principio podría ser válido pero, la realidad es otra:
Recordemos algunos parámetros:

1.-  La tensión máxima a la cual se debe cargar una pila de LI-Ion/Li-Pol es de 4.2 V.
      (Superar esta tensión encierra riesgo severo de explosión)
2.-  La corriente máxima de carga debe ser constante y no debería ser forzada a más de 10% de la capacidad máxima                indicada poe el fabricante (mA/h).
       (Superar esta corriente encierra riesgo severo de explosión)
3,-   Superar la corriente máxima de suministro (Carga) conlleva riesgo severo de explosión.

Es por estos 3 renglones expuestos que, los fabricantes de pilas para dispositivos móviles (Celulares, tabletas, laptops, linternas, etc...) instalan pequeños circuitos electrónicos, dispuestos en el interior de las pilas, que vigilan que, tanto carga y descar de las celdas ocurra en entorno controlado.

La placa battery charger 03962A que propones para cargar la pila (Solo sería BATERÍA si estuviese constituida por más de una celda o pila, bien si en serie, paralelo o serie/paralelo) no surtirá ningún efecto sobre la misma, debido a que la misma pila ya contiene ese circuito en su interior y la placa adicional no puede sobreseer a la interna.

Noten que, cada dispositivo móvil comprende un regulador interno de tensión que es alimentado vía purto USB y convierte los 5.2V nominales a 4.2V (tensión máxima de carga) que es la que va al conector de la pila.



Aquí les muestro el esquema de la placa de carga que muestra Moriyator aquí arriba.


TP4056 1A Standalone Linear Li-lon Battery Charger with Thermal
Regulation in SOP-8
DESCRIPTION
The TP4056 is a complete constant-current/constant-voltage linear charger for single cell
lithium-ion batteries. Its SOP package and low external component count make the TP4056
ideally suited for portable applications. Furthermore, the TP4056 can work within USB and wall
adapter.
No blocking diode is required due to the internal PMOSFET architecture and have prevent to
negative Charge Current Circuit. Thermal feedback regulates the charge current to limit the die
temperature during high power operation or high ambient temperature. The charge voltage is
fixed at 4.2V, and the charge current can be programmed externally with a single resistor. The
TP4056 automatically terminates the charge cycle when the charge current drops to 1/10th the
programmed value after the final float voltage is reached.
TP4056 Other features include current monitor, under voltage lockout, automatic recharge and
two status pin to indicate charge termination and the presence of an input voltage.

Y aquí la descripción del funcionamiento de su integrado TP4056. Si no se entiende en inglés, traduzcan on-line.

Estas placas son propuestas para la supervisión de carga y descarga de las pilas/celdas que no están dotadas de circuitería de control interno ej.: 18650. Cuando este tipo de pilas son instaladas en un dispositivo, forzosamente se someten a control una placa similar o igual a la propuesta aquí.

Las pilas, en el tiempo van perdiendo su capacidad de carga. Luego de lo cual será muy dificil volverlas a llevar a su capacidad inicial.

Espero les sea provechosa la exposición.


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2020)

Lo primero es saber que la unidad es mAh y no es mA/h que no tiene sentido físico conocido. Lo mismo que la energía que son Wh y no son W/h.
Lo siguiente es leer que efectivamente se está empleando un regulador para ese tipo de baterias con esas limitaciones en tensión.
Lo tercero es que las limitaciones en corriente vienen dadas por el factor C de la bateria, no siempre son el 10%, ese es el valor que todos tomamos para "no pensar".
En el caso de la última tableta, como la batería es de 10Ah (no A/h) y dura menos de 10h esa batería se descarga a más del 10% de su capacidad. Y presumiblemente el fabricante ya lo ha previsto al elegir la batería con un C adecuado, doy fé de que así es ya que tras varios años de uso diario no he observado que la batería haya perdido rendimiento.

Para hilar fino, el circuito externo debería de supervisar la temperatura cosa que si que suelen hacer los cargadores integrados. Pero partiendo de que el cargador original integrado carga a casa 2A y este lo hace a menos de 1A, es presumible que no hayan problemas.

En cualquier caso no deja de ser un remiendo para alargar la vida de un equipo sin tener que reparar la placa base.


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Lo primero es saber que la unidad es mAh y no es mA/h que no tiene sentido físico conocido. Lo mismo que la energía que son Wh y no son W/h.



En cuanto a esto... seguimos las mañas de algunos fabricantes y sus notaciones particulares.
Seguimos aprendiendo...


Scooter dijo:


> Para hilar fino, *el circuito externo debería de supervisar la temperatura* cosa que si que suelen hacer los cargadores integrados. Pero partiendo de que el cargador original integrado carga a casa 2A y este lo hace a menos de 1A, es presumible que no hayan problemas.
> 
> En cualquier caso no deja de ser un remiendo para alargar la vida de un equipo sin tener que reparar la placa base.



... pues, le cuento que aún no he encontrado el primero que cumpla con esta supervisión.
Proponen el uso de un sensor de temperatura para ello que debería ir adosado a cada celda y, hasta el sol de hoy, no lo he encontrado.

En el esquema de la placa se observa el pin TEMP cortocircuitado a masa.


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2020)

mcrven dijo:


> En cuanto a esto... seguimos las mañas de algunos fabricantes y sus notaciones particulares.
> Seguimos aprendiendo...


Será que no fueron a clase de física o que no saben escribir o que tienen la tecla [·] intercambiada por [/] si, yo he visto cosas curiosas serigrafiadas en equipos, sobre todo chinos.


mcrven dijo:


> ... pues, le cuento que aún no he encontrado el primero que cumpla con esta supervisión.
> Proponen el uso de un sensor de temperatura para ello que debería ir adosado a cada celda y, hasta el sol de hoy, no lo he encontrado.
> 
> En el esquema de la placa se observa el pin TEMP cortocircuitado a masa.


Los packs de PC suelen llevan un sensor pegado a una celda... ¿Y las demás? mejor que nada si que es, aunque la que se caliente sea otra al final se calienta todo el pack... En tabletas no he visto, aunque lo mismo es la propia placa la lleva el sensor o la propia batería. Aunque en una batería a 2 hilos poco sensor le cabe.
Que yo no haya visto no quiere decir que no existan, he visto unos 6 modelos de tabletas abiertos, no muchos mas.


----------



## musicampo (Nov 12, 2021)

Hola:
Mismo problema por aquí con una CHUWI Hi13 (Windows 10). La batería se descargaba incluso en modo apagado. Revisé y probé cambiando todos los ajustes del sistema en la configuración de energía:


suspensión
hibernación
modo en el que actuaban los botones de apagado y suspensión
etc.
y nada. La batería se descargaba íntegramente de un día para otro, si no completamente, prácticamente se quedaba exhausta.
Cacharreando con la configuración he dado con el problema (al menos para mí). Resulta que con una de las últimas actualizaciones de Windows 10 (porque llevo ya algo más de un mes con este problema y, que recuerde, se han producido unas 3 actualizaciones) el sistema activó el servicio de “Ubicación”, algo que sé fehacientemente que yo había dejado a propósito desactivado desde que tengo mi tablet-PC y pensé si no sería eso lo que había podido cambiar y estar causando el problema. Dicho y hecho. Ha sido desactivar el servicio de Ubicación y mi batería vuelve a descansar en paz cuando apago definitivamente el dispositivo (apagar exclusivamente, ni suspender, ni hibernar, ni ningún otro modo).
Dejo imagen de dónde se puede desactivar este servicio, por si os puede servir de ayuda al resto. Está en el panel lateral de Windows y se accede arrastrando de derecha a izquierda el borde de la pantalla (en pantallas táctiles) o con la combinación de teclas Win+A:



Espero que esto pueda ayudar a otros, porque he buscado desesperadamente solución (de hecho, fue la razón por la que entré aquí) y no la he encontrado por ninguna parte.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2021)

Si , cada vez que reinicio el celular , pide a gritos que habilite ubicación GPS que está deshabilitada , también está deshabilitada la opción de incluir la dirección desde dónde se saca cada fotografía.

. . .  De todas maneras me pueden localizar por antenas . . .


----------

